# التشفير cooding



## abd_alkaraim (1 فبراير 2010)

التشفير وبمعنى آخر خوارزميات أمن البيانات ، كلمة التشفير دائما ً ما نسمع بها في مجالات مختلفة ولكننا بالغالب لا نعرف عن آليتها إلا الشيء البسيط .. عالم التشفيرعالم ضخم بما يحتويه من علم ومعلومات وأفكار وطرق وسُبل في جعل المعلومات أيا ً كانت رسائل إلكترونية أو ملفات أو عبارات أو رموز مشفره مغلفة بغلاف لا يستطيع أحد فهمه.

هنا سيتم تبسيط مفهوم التشفير لكي يكون هذا العلم واضحا ً نوعا ً ما للأغلبية .. بالتأكيد هناك طرق للتشفير قديمة وهنالك طرق حديثة .. ولكن معظم طرق التشفير الحديثة مكونة من خطوات متكررة من التعويض عن أحرف النص الأصلي بأحرف بديلة ، وفق قاعدة معينة ، و التبديل ما بين مواقعها لإعطائها ترتيبا ً مختلفا ً يمثل النص المشفر .

أيضا ً التشفير وسيلة لإستبدال رسالة أو أي مستند حيث لا يمكن معرفة محتوياتها وذلك بالترميز وهو عملية تحويل النص المبسط أو المستند الواضح إلي رموز ، وترميز المحتويات هو نظام إظهار البيانات بواسطة سلسة محددة سابقا ً من الحروف والأرقام والرموز والكلمات والإشارات والهدف هو منع فهم أو معرفة واستخدام البيانات من قبل الأشخاص الذين لا يملكون وسائل فك الترميز، وفقط الأشخاص المزودين بوسائل تشفير الملف يمكنهم الإطلاع عليه وهذا يسهل حفظ سرية المعلومات .

بشكل عملي أدق التشفير هو عملية استبدال للقيم والعناصر المحددة في رسالة أو أي بيانات أخرى وتتم هذي العملية على مستوى الحروف فمثلا ً يستبدل حرف r بالحرف m والرقم 9 بالرقم 3 والأمثلة السابقة تنطبق على الملفات النصية والبيانات الثنائية 8bit حيث يتم ترميزها باستخدام مزيج من الحروف والأرقام .

إن إرسال البيانات المألوفة بواسطة المودم وخطوط الهاتف لا تتعامل مع حروف الـ 8bit كـ بيانات فـ البيانات المنقولة عبر المودم تكون بتنسيق 7bit لأن معظم حروف 8bit التي تظهر في ملف ثنائي تستخدم كحروف وإشارات تحكم من قبل المنافذ التسلسلية والمودم والبرامج المتعلقة بإرسال البيانات ، لذلك عند تحويل ملف ثنائي ليتم التعامل معه كملف 7bit أو كملف ASCII تستبدل حروف 8bit بالحروف 7bit حيث تستند نماذج الاستبدال على التنسيق MIME, UUENCODE لذلك لا توجد مشكلة في فك الترميز عند إستلام البيانات المرسلة.

وكمثال على ذلك فإننا كثيرا ً ما نستلم رسائل بريدية من مصدر مجهول وعند محاولة قراءتها نجد بأن هناك حروفا وطلاسم ورمز لا يمكن لنا أن نقراها ويعود ذلك في أغلب الأحيان أي أن تلك الرسالة قد أرسلت إلينا عن طريق الخطأ وهي مشفرة.

على سبيل المثال :

العملية الأولى في التشفير الحديث هي : التعويض ، كل من شفرتي Caesar و Vignère ، اثنتين من أبسط خوارزميات التشفير ، والأعقد منهما قليلا ً استخدام جداول للتعويض بدلا ً من مفاتيح ثابتة ، وإليكم كيفية عمل كل من هذه الخوارزميات ..

في شفرة قيصر " Caesar " يُستبدل بكل حرف الحرف الذي يليه بعدد ثابت N من المواقع ، فتشفير النص مثلا ً هذا " IDESOFMARCH " يتم هكذا:

النص الأصلـي : I D E S O F M A R C H
النص المشفر : L G H V R I P D U F K

إذا كانت N=3، وهي قيمة هذا الثابت في شفرة Caesar الأصلية ، وأحرف الأبجدية يتم ترتيبها دائريا ً (الحرف A يتبع الحرف الأخير فيها Z وهكذا) ، لفك تشفير هذه الرسالة ، يستخدم المستقبل نفس قيمة الثابت N ويقوم بعكس العملية .

من الواضح أن هذه ليست طريقة عملية آمنة ! .. بما أنه يمكن كسر الشفرة ببساطة بتجربة القيم الـ 26 الممكنة للثابت N ، وفي الحلقة القادمة سوف نقوم بشرح أمثلى على الطريقة الثانية وهي Vignère.

وبعدما قمنا بتعريف التشفير وطرق إستخدامه، نأتي الأى إلى طريقة التشفير الثانية وهي، شفرة "Vignère" فهي أفضل من شفره قيصر التي قمنا بشرحها في الحلقة الأولى، وهي تقوم بإستخدام كلمة مفتاحيه بدلا ً من القيمة N الثابتة ،فـ تٌستبدل بكل حرف الحرف الذي يليه بعدد متغير، غير ثابت ! .. من المواقع يعتمد على الحرف المقابل له في الكلمة المفتاحيه المستخدمة كـ مثال توضيحي :

لتكن DAGGER الكلمة المفتاحية المستخدمة في تشفير النص " IDESOFMARCH " :

النص الأصلـــــي : I D E S O F M A R C H
الكلمة المفتاحية مكررة : D A G G E R D A G G E
النص المشفــــر: L D K Y S W P A X I L

ويوجد لها جدول بحيث يقابل كل حرف رقم يبدأ بالتسلسل من 0 = A إلى 25 = Z وهكذا.
فمثلا ً الحرف I يقابله 8 والحرف D يقابله 3 ، إذا ً 8 + 3 = 11 = L .

ويجب أن يكون المستقبل في هذه الخوارزمية يعرف الكلمة المفتاحية لفك تشفير الرسائل . وربما الأكثر شهرة من هذه الخوارزميات هي خوارزمية Data Encryption Standard (DES) التي ابتكرت في بداية السبعينيات من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية الفيدرالية وشركة IBM .

كل طرق التشفير التقليدية تتطلب معرفة كلاّ من المرسل والمستقبل بالمفتاح أو المفاتيح المستخدمة في تشفير النص ، هذا يعني أنه على الرغم من أن النصّ المشفر يمكن إرساله خلال بعض وسائط النقل العامة، كخط هاتفي غير مؤمن ، فإن المفاتيح ينبغي إرسالها بطريقة مؤمنة وسرية ، عبر شخص وسيط مثلا ً، ومشكلة ضمان سرية المفتاح هذه تزداد تعقيدا ً عندما تنبغي مشاركته بين أشخاص متعددين !

هنالك طرق تشفير ابتكرت حديثا ً تتخلص من هذه المشكلة باستخدام مفتاحين ، أحدهما للتشفير، والآخر لفك التشفير، هذه الطرق تسمى أنظمة تشفير المفتاح العام ، لأن مفتاح التشفير يمكن جعله عاما ً public من دون حاجة لإبقائه سريا ً..

لنأخذ مثال مكتب استخباري ما ، حيث يتم تزويد مجموعة من العملاء بمفاتيح فك شفرات معينة فيصبح بالإمكان بعد ذلك تبادل الرسائل المشفرة مع مفاتيحها العامة عبر طرق غير آمنة ولن يكون قادرا ً على فك شفرتها إلا العملاء الذين يملكون مفاتيح فك التشفير.

المفاتيح المستخدمة في هذه الأنظمة لها الخصائص التالية:

لكل مفتاح تشفير هناك مفتاح وحيد لفك التشفير مختلف عنه.
هناك عدة أزواج من هذه المفاتيح وهي نسبيا ً سهلة الحساب.
تقريبا ً تستحيل معرفة مفتاح فك الشفرة بمعرفة مفتاح التشفير.
مفتاح التشفير يكون عاما ً لكل من سيتم تبادل الرسائل معهم لكن فقط مستقبل الرسالة يعرف مفتاح فك التشفير.
وبعد الكلام عن التشفير وطرقة سوف أطرح لكم أفضل برنامج صدر لفك التشفير واسمه :

" الخصوصية المتفوِّقة (Pretty Good Privacy- PGP) ويطلق عليه اختصارا ً PGP " وهو لـ :فيل زيمرمان (Phil Zimmerman) وهو حاصل على البكالوريوس في علوم الحاسب من جامعة اطلنتيك في فلوريدا ، وعندما صمم برنامجه واجه الكثير من المتاعب خصوصا مع الـ FPI الذي اعتبر هذا البرنامج تعديا ً على قانون حظر التصدير المفروض على برمجيات التشفير لاسيما عندما وزعه كبرنامج مجاني ! وقد حصل على كثير من الجوائز العالمية على تصميمه هذا البرنامج.
:13::31::15::32:


----------



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

انتظر مشاركاتكم


----------



## yamany17 (7 فبراير 2010)

جهد مشكور ننتظر المزيد


----------



## haroush5 (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور موضوع ممتاز


----------

